
Mexico’s President Wants to Raffle Off the Presidential Jet - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/mexicos-president-wants-to-raffle-off-the-presidential-jet-11580333132
======
sarcasmatwork
> According to the president’s office, the plane costs $4,000 a week in
> maintenance alone.

>To ease worries about parking, Mr. López Obrador said on Tuesday the
government will cover the first year’s parking and maintenance fees and keep
it in Mexico City’s current airport or a nearby military field.

Sell it for cheaper and give everyone money? Nope, raffle it off. What the???
Is this a ruse so they can give it to one of the cartels?

